# Toshiba Keyboard Problem



## cehardy (Mar 7, 2005)

I have a Toshiba 2595CDT laptop, and all of a sudden the the keyboard has a problem with some of the keys. For ex when I press the c key it behaves like i've pressed the alt key with it or something, the same goes for some of the other keys. Am running win98 that came with machine.Have tried control panel everything appears Ok. Don't know if it is hardware or software related. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi and welcome to TSF. The first thing I would try is reinstalling the keyboard through device manager. As you are using Windows 98, support is limited through Toshiba and Microsoft, for they have abandoned further updates. Right click on my computer and click Properties. Click the Device Manager tab and look at the keyboard section. If there are any yellow conflict alerts (or if there aren't), right click the keyboard and click uninstall. Restart the PC and check it. Next, this could be hardware. below the keyboard, there should be a snap off flap. Remove it and remove the single screw securing the metal plate. The keyboard should now come out. Detach the keyboard cable by lifting the connector lock and tugging the cable. Attach it again by keeping the lock open and inserting the cable. Press down on the lock. Report back with details :grin:


----------



## cehardy (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeh I did exactly as you directed. Tried reinstalling- no change.Removed keyboard & ribbon cable, plugged back in, rebooted but still the same, I think hardware may be faulty.


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

Yea, a replacement is in order. Since you're in AUS, I don't know if Impact ships there. Here's their keyboard:

http://www.impactcomputers.com/p000257600-rb.html#

This is the cheapest you will find:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Toshiba-P000...ameZWD2VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting

I'd buy it promptly.


----------

